# Cooking/recipe advice Kebab Chilli sauce please?



## cookinglooking (Mar 26, 2018)

Cooking/recipe advice please?

I am trying to make my own chilli sauce and get it to taste something like a Kebab shop that I like. 

I feel like I am close but not close enough. It is still too tomatoey and still too much like Passata tasting. What can I add to make it less tomato/passata tasting? for it to taste less tomatoey and add something or somethings to give it a nice slight other taste?

Here is my recipe so far? Hope someone can give some advice. I know the chilli sauce at my fav Kebab shop has a taste of something but I just can not figure it out. Maybe more of certain vegetable or some spices? anyone any tips?

Passata 500G
1 onion
1/4 cup of white cabbage 200ml
1 tea spoon salt
6 small green birdseye chillis
250ml water (or add more water if sauce is evaporating)
Chop everything up and put in pan.
Cook at low temperature for 45 min - 1 hour stiring occasionally.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Without knowing what your Kebab shop chili sauce tastes like, there is no possible way anyone can help. 

As for the "tomatoey" flavor, chances are what you are picking up is an abundance of acidity due to the tomatoes. What you can do is cut the sauce with a pinch or two of baking soda. Stir until the reaction between soda and the acid stops and viola! Less "tomatoeyness!"

If you are not comfortable with the baking soda method, cook the sauce longer to break down the tomatoes. 

Another method would be to use tomato sauce instead of Passata. Its less concentrated and the flavors are not as robust. 

Another idea would be to add some brown sugar to the sauce. 

Good luck.


----------



## dogfood (Mar 3, 2018)

I agree with Virgil - depends on the ethnicity of the kebab place.
Perhaps it's a harissa base? Maybe a bit of sumac in it?
Cabbage sounds not-so-good.. unless it's a E. European/Slavic shop (variation on shashlik)


----------



## Prabir Meher (Mar 22, 2018)

i would try


----------



## cookinglooking (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I decided to start all over again. Does anyone have a recipe from their local Kebab shop for chilli sauce in England or Wales? Not Scotland as their chilli sauce is different. Thanks all!!


----------



## WickedMonkey (May 29, 2018)

Have you tried adding a little dill? It might work quite nicely with your sauce and I have seen it in some hot sauces for kebabs.

(Probably not what you're looking for but here's a shameless plug for my favourite chili sauce! https://chompchimp.wordpress.com/20...ooked-gluten-free-vegan-sandgate-chili-sauce/)


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Possibly use a 50/50 mix of passata and pureed, roasted red bell peppers.


----------



## vriansevilla (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you tried shatta? Its a midetterenian hot sauce that goes well with kebabs.


----------

